# Snowplow Shield?



## delagem (Jan 6, 2009)

Has anyone ever installed one of these? How did they work, were you happy with the results?

It just appears to be a sheet of polyethylene, .063" in thickness. You loosen your cutting edge, slip it in behind it, and trim the top to match the height of your plow. Some come with adhesive (contact cement maybe?), some come with 1/4" carriage bolts.

There's a few available on eBay, this one in the picture is from Northen Equipment.

I'm thinking about using one on my 10 year old Snowbear, it's coming to the end of its' useful life (starting to get pinholes thru the moldboard at the welds). I was thinking something like this might get me another year or so of use....


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

In situation that poly cover might get you a couple more years out of your plow. It's nothing I would want to use commercially but, if your just plowing your own driveway I think it might work out ok for you.


----------



## snowbear1 (Feb 28, 2010)

you can buy a replacment blade from snowplowstuff.com
they sell 82 84 88 inch as long as your frame is good thats an option


----------



## delagem (Jan 6, 2009)

snowbear1;1390050 said:


> you can buy a replacment blade from snowplowstuff.com
> they sell 82 84 88 inch as long as your frame is good thats an option


Hey, thanks! I didn't know that was an option! Interesting...

Not cheap, though, about $600.

I wonder if it's possible to buy a 84" or 88" blade, and put it on my frame, which is OEM for an 82" blade? Are the mounts the same?

I love my Snowbear but it's kinda silly how small it is, for the truck I've got it on... An 88" plow would definitely help with function, especially when angling:


----------



## snowbear1 (Feb 28, 2010)

mine is a 82 in on an s-10 plenty big for that truck
i think they mount the same blabes are just longer


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*plow liner*



delagem;1389666 said:


> Has anyone ever installed one of these? How did they work, were you happy with the results?
> 
> It just appears to be a sheet of polyethylene, .063" in thickness. You loosen your cutting edge, slip it in behind it, and trim the top to match the height of your plow. Some come with adhesive (contact cement maybe?), some come with 1/4" carriage bolts.
> 
> ...


______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Save your money!!!!, and purchase a sheet of slick liner from www.Farmtek.com and enough stainless steel grain elevator bolts to mount it to your plow.

The slick liner will work wonders for your plow, be sure to use silicone caulk to seal the edges when you install it to keep the moisture out. When the plow finall craps the bed you can install the old liner on the new one to prevent snow from sticking on the new one as well.

If you can install the slick sheet in a warm garage all the better as it will be easier to handle. I do not think you want to use anything thinner than 1/4 inch but that is something you will need to decide as you will wanto clamp the liner in place then drill the holes and then insert the elevator bolts with the flat heads on the exposed side of the plow.

Happy holidays

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pronovost or not at all!!!


----------



## delagem (Jan 6, 2009)

Minimum order 1,500 lbs? Really?



Farmtek.com said:


> Custom Black or White PolyMax Liners
> Superior UV-inhibitors give these liners long life even in the harshest environments! Custom Liners are available in both black HMWPE and white HDPE materials.
> • Priced per sq. ft.
> • Maximum width is 96".
> • Minimum order: 1,500 lbs.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*slick liner*

Your looking at the wrong part, 
look for the slick liner sheet lengths.:waving:


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snow plow sheeting*

Did you find that parrt describing the sheet sales in thier current catalog?

Page 135 in the lower left hand corner gives you the per sheet price.

The zinc plated grain elevator bolts are on page 148 in the current catalog


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Looking at that site but cant find the slick linner on the plow linners I use them here is a old post http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=33130&highlight=reskin


----------

